
Explore what is Trending on GitHub - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1585-explore-what-is-trending-on-github
======
ggreer
It looks like GitHub removed the old rankings completely. For example, I can
no longer see C projects ranked by star count.
[https://github.com/languages/C/most_watched](https://github.com/languages/C/most_watched)
redirects to [https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending) :(

To be honest, I mostly used those pages to satisfy my own vanity. My C project
([https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher](https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher))
just beat Arduino
([https://github.com/arduino/Arduino](https://github.com/arduino/Arduino)) and
was gunning for mruby
([https://github.com/mruby/mruby](https://github.com/mruby/mruby)).

~~~
tedivm
It seems like Github has been removing useful features with every update. I
remember when I could actually see the traffic to my project pages, for
example, but they removed that when they launched the new graphs.

~~~
jkbr
Github owns gaug.es and it would make a lot of sense if they integrated it
into github.com. One of the removed metrics is also clone counts.

------
sharjeel
This has potential of becoming alternate to Hacker News with NSA and funding
related stories filtered out.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Incidentally, HN is a GitHub blog RSS parser ;)

------
mindcrime
_Our language library can 't always determine the language for the repository,
but that won't keep the repository from trending._

Right, this is why you should do the obvious, common-sense, reasonable thing
and let repository owners explicitly declare the language for their repo.
Fiddling with byzantine mechanism to try and exclude library files, and other
black magic, only to still be left merely _hoping_ that they get it right,
sucks.

------
ajsharma
Apparently, the highest trending ruby project for the last month is a Python
project?
[https://github.com/trending?l=ruby&since=monthly](https://github.com/trending?l=ruby&since=monthly)

------
mindcrime
What does this even mean, anyway? Trending by what metric? Commits? Stars?
Watches? Clicks? All of the above? Something else? ???

~~~
insteadof
Must have been updated since as they posted at the bottom of the post,

"What makes repositories or developers trend? We look at a variety of data
points including stars, forks, commits, follows, and pageviews, weighting them
appropriately. It's not just about total numbers, but also how recently the
events happened."

~~~
mindcrime
Aaah, I see. Not sure if the page was updated, or if I overlooked that bit.
But at any rate, it's good to know. I mean, I assumed it was _something_ like
that, but it's nice to get some clarity.

------
hk__2
Does anybody know how do we get the top languages now? E.g. “Foobar is the #42
language on GitHub”.

~~~
rohanjon
The top ten languages are listed on the side here
[https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories](https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories)

edit: The actual number "#42" is gone for now, but will be resurfaced in more
interesting ways in the future. (SOON)

------
calhoun137
This is pretty cool! I have a dream about making small-medium contributing to
tons and tons of random projects, just to learn and get to work with
interesting people. The old search feature made it kind of hard to find cool
repo's to work on that weren't seemingly saturated with contributors, I
thought maybe I was using the "explore" feature wrong or else that you were
supposed to find links on places like HN.

I'm hoping this one is better suited for such a purpose, but hoping even more
that I find the motivation to follow through on the dream. No better time to
start than tonight I suppose ;)

------
rtcoms
I get daily trending repos in my emai from

[http://www.githubarchive.org/](http://www.githubarchive.org/)

------
juriga
Coincidentally, we just launched an improved version of our GitHub analytics
app with hourly page view charts. We also show rankings by country and
language for all repos (not just the top 25 ones).

You might want to check it out if you're interested in finding out why your
project is trending: [https://bitdeli.com/](https://bitdeli.com/)

------
tomphoolery
Finally, GitHub is as capable as PornHub when finding trending content.

Now we just have to wait for PornHub to introduce forking movies...

------
don_draper
I can't see the most watched or forked (in the hundreds), grouped by language
anymore? Just the top 25?

I'm not a fan of the change.

~~~
rohanjon
Here's the most forked
[https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories&s=forks](https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories&s=forks)

Here's the most starred
[https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories](https://github.com/search?q=%22&type=Repositories)

You can filter by language on the left.

~~~
don_draper
thanks

------
john2x
Is default list of languages in the sidebar the top 7 trending languages?
Surprised to see Clojure and VimL.

